# First Game of the Year Thread



## Moldy Cornflakes (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know if anyone here lives in a more temperate climate than I do, but it is impossible to play golf here most of the Winter due to all the snow, and when the courses are open in winter they are in poor condition. A few buddies and I have a tee time booked two weeks from now for our first round of the year, and I'm hoping we don't have anymore big snowstorms between now and then. 

Is anyone facing this kind of situation? About to play your first game of 2006, getting ready to face a fresh new year of golf?


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

I live around DC which is warming up and hopefully I can get in a game soon. Its so crazy around here though. It gets up to 70 and the next week its 30.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I just played my first round yesterday. The only reason I got to play so early is because I'm staying with my grandparents in Florida. It was a par 3 course, but anything is fun this time of year. Anyway, I managed to shoot a 6-over 35, including a triple bogey on a hole when my "slight draw" off the tee caught the wind and turned into the mother of all hooks, plugging itself nicely in the lip of a greenside bunker, leaving me with a stance on the lip of the bunker. Needless to say, it took two to get out of that one.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I hope to get out and play my first round of the year soon, but I doubt that will happen. Right now where I live there's still about 2 feet of snow on the ground and it seems the temperature is beginning to drop again. I'm thinking of maybe seeing if my town has any indoor driving ranges so I can get warmed up for the season. I guess time will be the X-factor in this scenario.


----------

